# Trapper July 17, 1991 – September 12, 2008



## Spudmom (Mar 10, 2007)

You always question yourself about doing the right thing. Thursday night Trapper looked at me and I knew the spark was fading in her eyes. Trapper left for the bridge Friday afternoon.

Trapper was Spud Rich and my first dog together. Rich grumbled when I made him come with me to pick her up. He took one look and was head over heals and our adventure into goldens began. 

Trapper had Rich trained from day one. She would hear his truck in the driveway and where ever she was she would run and sit on the bed, and he would walk in and go straight to her.

People ask us what we did to have her reach such a glorious old age. Well other than love, there was no magic formula. As difficult as letting her go was, we know how truly blessed we were to have her for 17 years. She was the Queen of the Spud Kidz and she welcomed everyone. 

So many memories are flashing, her watching cars and racing them along the park fence line, with Cody barking and trying to catch her. The year she removed all the handmade ornaments made with sequins, pearls and straight pins. And she removed every straight pin and dismantled all of them in the backyard! 

We were very active trap and skeet shooters in those earlier years. Yes, that is how Trapper got her name (VBG). We would take Trapper and Cody to the gun club and they got to run and play. A friend started giving Trapper the last sip of his beer, well she liked this! Set a beer can down and she would find it and help her self. Only recently, we began to wonder if beer was the key to her longevity.

We are so glad that so many people got to meet Trapper. I think of Spencer Honey and hope he listened when Trapper whispered to him. Just last Saturday night, Wendy feeding her Fritos. All the images, Trapper running at Goldentown, Barb, Blake and Cher all spent time cuddled up with her. 

Spud Rich and I are both better people because of Trapper and we know we have been blessed. As painful as our heart ache is in saying goodbye, Trapper had one hell of a run and she enjoyed each and every day.

I know in my heart that Helen will be there for Trapper. LOL, I also know that Cody and Thumper will be there, I can imagine the look Trapper will give Thumper, “not you again??” Trapper always love company and a party and I know that all our bridge kids will welcome her with wagging tails and butt wiggles.

Clear the decks at the bridge, Trapper is arriving….

We will always love you old girl,

Spud Rich and Deb


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh Deb, I am so very sorry. Trapper was one special golden! Taking a retriever to the trap and skeet shoots is so much fun. I so related to your stories. We used to take Selka all the time (and my hubby hunted with our previous goldens as well) till Gunner became gunshy. The beer stories are cute.

I know you know how blessed you are to have had her for 17 years!!! Just amazing!
Millions of memories. : ) You and Trapper are much in my thoughts today.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a wonderful life your Trapper shared with you. Hugs to you... and Godspeed sweet girl !!!!!! Beautiful tribute.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

what an amazing life, and thank you for sharing the memories. even 17 years isn't enough. God bless you and keep sharing memories and pictures.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

I usually avoid this part of the forum because this soon to be 50 year old always gets watery eyed.

Trapper most definitely had a great run on life and was fortunate to have great people!

I still question the same decision my wife and I had to make 5 years ago with our 16 year old poodle, but like you, as hard as is it was we did do what was best.

Ya know I wonder about the beer thing also. Our little poodle would knock over a beer can and get the last few licks if she could.

RIP at the Bridge ol Trapper


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thank You for sharing Trapper's story. I wish we all could be blessed with the years you and Trapper had together. I think I'll try a little beer with Ike...maybe it's the secret. I bet she's running and playing with my Sam too.


----------



## CharmedOne (Sep 2, 2008)

Aww, Trapper sounds like a wonderful girl who truly got to experience a wonderful life with lots of people and furkin that loved her so much.

No matter what age we must say good bye to our wonderful companions, the decision is never an easy one.

Godspeed Trapper and have fun at the Bridge. I hope you fnd Hunter and share all of your great stories with him! I'm sure you have many!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am so sorry for the pain you must be feeling. Trapper sounds like she was a very special girl. How wonderful to be blessed with her for 17 years.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Deb, 

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Blessings and goodbyes to beautiful Trapper. 17 years is an amazing accomplishment for a golden, though not long enough.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

What an upbeat posting and wonderful tribute to Trapper for such a sad moment in time. The secret to her longevity.... as we all know, there is no secret.... not the beer... not the love.... it just is what it is. But as always, thanks for the reminder to pay attention to my dogs today because we never know how short of long our time together will be.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

How Great Tht You Got To Have Her For So Mny Years. Tha Is So Rare. But I Know The Sadness You Feel And I M Sorry For Your Loss.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow, 17 years. What a long and wonderful life you gave Trapper. Chase all the cars you want at the Bridge, sweet Trapper.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Run free sweet Trapper....know you are loved furever. That was a very beautiful tribute for an amazing dog.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Deb I am so very sorry for the loss of your beloved Trapper...may your heart heal quickly and soon be only filled with cherished memories.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss - 17 is a great age, but it still hurts like hell.

Run free, play hard and sleep softly old girl


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Trapper. It sounds like Trapper had a wonderful, fun filled life though. I remember everyone on the board here celebrating her pizza birthday party back in July. I loved those pictures of Trapper waiting by the door for the pizza to arrive and then digging in! She was truly blessed to have you, as you were blessed to have her for 17+ wonderful years!


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

I normally don't read this part of the forum but I recognized Trapper's name and I remembered that she had just turned 17 a few months back. I am so sorry for your loss, she was such a beautiful girl. You had many years with her that I know you will remember and cherish for a lifetime. Godspeed Trapper!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope your memories sooth your broken heart and bring you a smile. You were blessed with a true gift for 17 years. I'm so very sorry she had to leave you.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Rest in peace sweet Trapper. 17 years- how amazing. I am so sorry for your loss. Please take care of yourself.


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

Such an amazing life Trapper had with you and your family. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Seamus' Mom (Feb 23, 2008)

Oh Deb,

I'm so sorry to hear about Trapper. My thoughts are with you...

Paige


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

What a long and wonderful life! I'm very sorry Trapper's gone, and for the heartache she leaves you and Rich with, but glad you have so many great memories to to keep her memory alive. 

Margaret


----------



## Pyxi (Sep 1, 2008)

She will have her own house up there, on a higher level than any human, loving you from a distance and thanking you for loviing her.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about the loss of Trapper. I am thankful that she had you and your family to live a long and beloved life with.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

What a beautiful life she had because of your love and devotion. Play Hard Sweet Trapper~Godspeed.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am sorry for your loss of such a special girl. Play hard at the bridge sweet girl !


----------



## Spudmom (Mar 10, 2007)

*Thank You*

The heartfelt posts have been so helpful and I thank all of you. I received a private post from Steve H, although we both volunteer for Homeward Bound, our paths have yet to cross.

This morning Steve reached out and sent me the attached beautiful pictures. The water and ocean is a huge part of me. In fact at Kibble & Bids I "won" a week in Maui in the live auction. A friend upon seeing the pic said that Trapper went ahead to check it out for me and that I will "see" her there....

Steve, thank you so much for these pictures. They will be cherished keepsakes.

Deb


----------



## OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden (Jul 8, 2008)

My heart goes out to you...I know how difficult this is for you. 17 years is amazing, sounds like it was a wonderful 17 years. Trapper is running and playing with all his friends now.


----------



## Groundhog (Jul 26, 2008)

Sorry for your loss, no matter how long they are with us, it's never long enough.
Trapper had a nice long time here with you, you both were blessed. May Trapper have many more running days in the Bridge with all the others. 
My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Your tribute was very bittersweet. Trapper had a long and wonderful life with a loving, terrific family. I'm sure she's watching over you, and she'll definitely be there by the water....waiting for you on the day you arrive.

Rest well, sweet Trapper.


----------

